# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Giant Cockroaches

## AKFROG

Any one have Giant Cockroaches as pets? I saw some at Petco that must have been 3 inches long. AHHHH!

----------


## Amy

I have seen those there before, usually half the cups are dead though.  :Frown:   My daughter really wants one but we've never been able to talk the landlords into it.

----------


## AKFROG

I know it wouldn't impress your landlord but the big cockroaches wouldn't survive in Wisconsin or Alaska.

----------


## Amy

Yeah, I even printed an article about them and how they're safe for northern climates...no bite.

----------


## MatthewM1

Do you know what species they are? I have giant peppered roaches(A. tesselata) they are really awesome. As nymphs they are very skittish and spend all their time burried beneath the substrate, but as adults are out and about most of the time and are very calm and easy to handle.

----------


## Daniel

I do 
http://www.frogforum.net/other-pets/23914-bugs.html

----------


## Jeff

I have a few large-ish species... Most I would consider on the smaller to mid-range end. 

Here's one of my Peppered Roaches (_A. tesselata_). The same as Matthew mentioned earlier:


I don't have any photos of my Malagasy hissers on my desktop, but I can upload some later if interested. There are also 'dwarf' hisser species (i.e. _Elliptorhina sp._). Here is a species I would consider in the mid-range, Orange Head (_Eublaberus posticus_).

----------


## MatthewM1

Hissers are pretty awesome as well, another good candidate for handling.

----------


## bill

Agreed. Madagascar hissers make excellent pets. I even built a nice Viv for mine when I had them. I should be getting some again soon. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

I would love to see a hisser viv  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## iloveRanitomeya

I have some nymphs of Blaberus giganteus I got recently from a friend.  They do not look healthy (my conditions for them were not perfect, broken antennae, tarsi etc.) at the moment so I do not want to take pictures of them. lol

But here is a picture of Panchlora nivea, though they are by no means giants, I think they are very pretty:

----------


## pannaking22

> I have some nymphs of Blaberus giganteus I got recently from a friend.  They do not look healthy (my conditions for them were not perfect, broken antennae, tarsi etc.) at the moment so I do not want to take pictures of them. lol


If they have broken/missing antennae, could they have been munching on each other a little bit? That's usually one of the first things to go in hissers if you keep them crowded without a ton of food. Very nice P. nivea, by the way  :Smile:

----------


## BrittsBugs

My Madagascar hissers are a big enough giant roach for me, I don't think I'd keep anything larger. I don't have a luxurious setup for mine, but I have a small breeding colony.





-BrittsBugs
Reptile & Amphibian Enthusiast
Insect Breeder
Former Rat Breeder
Pets: 6 AUS WTF's, 1 Hon Milk, 1 SM Corn, 1 BP, 5 H.Crabs, 1 C.Gecko, 4 RB Newts, 6 Betas, 5 MH Roaches, 1 L.Gecko, 1 W.Hognose, & so much more

----------


## KeepPetFrogs

Yeah I've seen these before but I think I'd have to make a choice between these and my girlfriend. Personally prefer to stick with frogs at this stage.

----------

